#  > Islam >  > Hadieth >  Verhaal: Het verhaal van Oemm Hakim (radiallaho anha)

## malikah4

Verhaal: Het verhaal van Oemm Hakim (radiallaho anha)

Oemm Hakim was de vrouw van Akrimah bin Jahl. 
In de veldslag van Uhud vocht ze aan de zijde van de vijand. 
Ze sloot zich aan bij de Islam bij de val van Mekka. 
Ze hield heel erg van haar man die geen moslim werd wegens zijn vader, die de ergste vijand van de Islam was. 
Na de val van Mekka vluchtte haar man naar Yemen. 
Zij verkreeg vergeving voor hem van de profeet van Allah (saw) en ging naar Yemen en bewoog haar echtgenoot naar huis terug te keren. 
Ze vertelde hem:

Je hoeft het zwaard van de Heilige profeet Muhammad (saw) niet te vrezen, op voorwaarde dat je jezelf in zijn schoot legt.

Ze keerde met hem terug naar Medina, waar Akrimah zich nu wel bekeerde tot de Islam en ze gelukkig met elkaar begonnen te leven. Ze namen beiden deel in de oorlog met Syri gedurende het Khalifaat van Abu Bakr as-sideeq (ra). Akrimah werd gedood in een veldslag. 
Ze trouwde toen met een andere mujahid, Khalid bin Said (ra). 
De plek waar de twee elkaar wilden ontmoeten heette: Marja al-Safr.

Ze zei: De vijanden concentreren zich op alle fronten. 
We zullen elkaar ontmoeten wanneer wij ze afgehandeld hebben.

Hij zei: Ik ben er zeker van dat ik deze veldslag niet zal overleven.

Op die plek sliepen ze voor het eerst in een tent met elkaar. 
De volgende dag trof Khalid bin Said (ra) de voorbereidingen voor de Walimah toen de vijand met volle kracht aanviel en hij gedood werd. 
Oemm Hakim pakte haar tent en al haar bagage op en met een haring van een tent in haar hand bevocht ze de vijanden tot ze zeven van hun gedood had.

Moraal:

In oorlogstijd zou geen enkele man en zeker geen enkele vrouw onder zulke omstandigheden willen trouwen. Kijk naar haar huwelijk op het strijdveld en haar strijd tegen de vijanden! In plaats van de dood van haar man te betreuren, rukt ze op de dag van zijn dood op in de veldslag en doodt ze zeven vijandelijke soldaten zonder hulp van anderen. Is dit niet voldoende om de wonderbaarlijke kracht van imaan in de vrouwen van die tijd te tonen?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------


## malikah4

Bismillah
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

